# Good quality dog shampoo for Papillons?



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

I've heard Tropiclean is good, and according to the website, we can get it locally.. but I'm wondering if there are any other good brands?


Thanks!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I just started a thread about shampoos myself and that one was mentioned alot. I would try it first since you know its available. But I know we got several people owned by Papillons and they are BEAUTIFULLY groomed and should be able to tell you what they use ^_^


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, what works on any other breed works on Paps too! They're all dogs at the end of the day.

I've used Biogroom; loved the scent. I'm currently using Earthbath because it's made with natural ingredients and is 100% soap free. It's less harsh than regular shampoos and is biodegradable too.

ETA: It's really, REALLY important to use a good quality conditioner. Don't just use a 2 in 1 shampoo + conditioner. Get a bottle of shampoo and a bottle of conditioner. It makes a TON of difference to have a conditioner that works well.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I am guessing that is more vital for long haired dogs over short hair or does it apply to both?


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Tropiclean's not bad.. I like their spa line. But I prefer to use Coat Handler shampoo (the clarifying one) and conditioner on my boy. It's gentle, brightens his coat, and doesn't dry it out.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Right now I use the whitening Tropiclean on Basil. It's much better than the shampoo I used before (Hartz, which sucks btw, lol!). His coat is definitely silkier and softer. I'm really interested in hearing what conditioner people use, though. I haven't used any conditioner yet, but I'm curious to try.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

I use Tropiclean and Earth bath. Personally my fave as of lately* (i have like ten diff shampoos lol) But the Tropiclean Aloe with the Earth Baths moisturizing Conditioner. I love Earthbath but there are certain things of Tropiclean I love and don't love.
I love Tropicleans Aloe shampoo, Whitening Shampoo And medicated Shampoos. I don't care for Tropicleans Kiwi-Conditioner tho it smells wonderful. So I use T's Aloe shampoo with The E's Conditioner and wa-la super soft doggies!
We use both these brands as work. They are all natural and I work as a Groomer at a Natural Pet Store/Wellness with Groomer, We are holistic.
So just let both the shampoo nice and suds for a few rinse than let the Earth Bath conditioner if you can get it in your area sit for a few mins. 

I also like Espree's Silky Show Shampoo and Conditioner. Makes dogs very shiny and soft as well. If you have a petco near you they sell all three of these brands.

Stay away from shampoo's you can get at walmart/target ect. 

Good Luck with the nice shiny pup!  Also a good diet helps for a nice lux coat. So if shes not on the best of diet shampoo can only do so much.


----------

